# Please help... Cat with white bald spot!



## Kstev4 (Feb 20, 2013)

I've owned many cats over the years. Currently, we have a grey striped/tux named Cletus. I'm here to try and figure out what this weird white bald spot is on his back... Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

When Cleo had something like that (it got bigger), it was because she has severe flea allergies. It seems to start out with a bald spot on her back/shoulder area. Just takes one flea....

But that spot could be lots of things. I'm sure you'll get more (and better) answers.


----------

